

Ask HN: Basic income and digital currencies ? - sunseb

Bitcoin is a scarcity-based currency, it&#x27;s kind of a deflationary spiral, people save and don&#x27;t spend their bitcoins...<p>So, why not a digital currency implementing this trending idea of a basic income for all ? For example, registered users could receive a monthly income they could spend on the network.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Basic_income<p>I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s a bad idea (I guess so), but I just wanted to share&#x2F;ask.
======
svedlin
This is an excellent idea. This could instantly create the kind of huge
network effects that would surpass a lot of other mediums of exchange.

Something similar is being done by Auroracoin
([http://www.auroracoin.org/](http://www.auroracoin.org/)) in Iceland:

"Auroracoin is a cryptocurrency for Iceland. It is based on litecoin and is
50% premined. The premined coins will be distributed to the entire population
of Iceland, commencing on midnight 25th of March 2014."

Adding a recurring revenue stream built into the protocol would be
interesting.

